
Some Insights into Cardano´s Blockchain - wslh
https://blog.coinfabrik.com/some-insights-into-cardanos-blockchain/
======
mkirklions
Does this even matter?

Alt coin using blockchain is a dead idea. They cant scale without
centralization, and they dont have the 50+% BTC dominance.

~~~
wslh
Could you please expand on your idea?

